# Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...



## arcDaniel (29. Januar 2013)

*Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Hallo,

*Kurze Einleitung:*
Steam für Linux, Crowdfunding- und Indy-Titel haben immer häufiger eine Linux Version anzubieten, immer mehr AA Publisher sprechen von dem Gedanken ihre Spiele nach Linux zu portieren...
Aber nicht nur Spiele sonder auch Programme, ändern ihre Richtung, resp die openSource Alternativen werden immer Erwachsener. Zu guter letzt, der Fakt, dass sich immer mehr im Internet abspielt und der Browser wichter als das eigentliche Betreibsystem wird, sind alles berechtigte Gründe warum gerade jetzt die Beliebtheit von Linux wachsen wird, und Windows an Bedeutung verliert.
*
Warum diess Thema?*
Ein Multiboot-System ist eine der meist genutzten Möglichkeiten auf Linux um zu steigen, ohne die bestehende notwendigkeit von Windows zu missen. Und realistich betrachtet, wird diese Notwendigkeit noch Jahre bestehen. Wer aber ernsthaft nach Linux wechseln möchte hat keine Lust, für die noch genutzten Spiele und Programme nach Windows zu booten.
Eine möglichkeit dies zu vermeiden oder besser gesagt einzuschränken, ist Wine.

*Was ist Wine?*
Wine ist eine Laufzeitumgebung, welche grob gesagt Windows nachbaut und es ermöglicht Windows Anwendungen über Linux zu Starten und zu nutzen. Die Resultate sind von fonktionert überhaut nicht, nur mit Einschränkungen bis zu Perfekt, wenn nicht sogar manchmal besser als mit Windows selbst.
Webpage: WineHQ - Run Windows applications on Linux, BSD, Solaris and Mac OS X

*Was ist PlayOnLinux?*
Wine zu installieren, zu konfigurieren und schlussendlich eine Anwendung damit zu Starten, ist nicht gerade Anfängerfreundlich. Hier kommt PlayOnLinux ins Spiel. Es handelt sich um eine sehr benutzerfreundliche Anwendung zum Verwalten von Wine. Man könnte sagen durch PlayOnLinux wird Wine Wohnzimmer tauglich.
Webpage: Home - PlayOnLinux - Run your Windows applications on Linux easily!

*Kritik und was sich Verbessert hat:*
Wine wird nur selten ernst genommen und meist verspottet. Dies kann man verstehen, denn warum sollte man sich mit Wine rumschlagen, wenn man ja auch Windows booten kann und warum sollte man nicht einfach ganz Windows nutzen? 
Wer sich in diesem Unterforum aufhällt, ist an Linux interessiert und sucht nach Alternativen, Gründe können Neugierde, Begeisterung für OpenSource... sein oder vielleicht das sich lösen von Windows. Alles Gründe die das Interesse an Wine eigentlich fördern müssten, oder etwa nicht?
Seit 2012 hat sich ebenfalls viel gebessert:
-für Wine erscheint alle 2 Wochen eine neue Version, welche die Compatibität stetig verbessert
-GPU Treiber, werden immer besser, so könnte man glauben, dass Nvidia, den Linux Treiber sogar bevorzugt (dies seit dem "F***k you" von Linus und Steam für Linux)
-durch anwendungen wie PlayOnLinux wird das Verwalten von Wine zum Kinderspiel
....

*Fazit:*
Ich habe dieses Thema erstellt um eine Diskussionsbasis für vorstehendes zu bieten. Selbst bin ich erstaunt, wie selten man nach Windows zurückkehrt, nachdem man gelernt hat mit Wine um zu gehen.
Je mehr User, je mehr Bug-Reports, je mehr gegenseitige Hilfleistung zu Problembehebungen... desto besser wird die Situation. Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass wenn die Entwicklung und das Umdenken, bei Entwicklern sowie Usern so wie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt voranschreitet, werden wir immer weniger von Windows abhängig sein.

Bittet nutzt dieses Thema, um eure Meinung, dar zu stellen, über eure Erfahrungen zu brichten...


@Moderator: wenn dieses Thema beliebt werden sollte, würde ich mich über einen Sticky freuen


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Dann möchte ich doch mal Anfangen.

Ich finde die Entwicklung hin zu Linux sehr positiv. So gibt es hoffentlich wieder bald einen Konkurrenzkampf und man wird nicht gezwungen zum Monopol Microsoft zu greifen. Mit Steam on Linux ist schon mal der erste Schritt getan. Jetzt muss noch Battlefield auf Linux portiert werden und Windows darf sich von meinem PC verabschieden.


----------



## Lexx (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Steam on Linux war doch nur ein (erster) Schritt zu dieser "Steambox".. !!!?
Ein abgespecktes, optimiertes (freies) OS für den Spieleinsatz.

Und man könnte ja Linux in einer virtuellen Maschine laufen lassen, wenn 
mans denn unbedingt braucht , Scherz beiseite, also Windows natürlich.


----------



## blackout24 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Ich bin gespannt, was Blizzard für dieses Jahr als Linux Titel released. Sie haben bereits angekündigit, dass einer ihrer Titel auf Linux nativ erscheint. Wenn man in Linux mal "strings Diablo3.exe" laufen lässt sind dort zumindest mal ein paar Linux Referenzen drin zu finden. Bin zwar nicht sehr glücklich mit Diablo 3 aber über jeden großen Titel der er auf Linux verfügbar ist froh.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Eigentlich sollte es für Blizzard rein von der Engine kein Problem sein, ihre Spiele für welche es eine Mac Version gibt einfach nach Linux zu portieren. Mac Spiele wissen bereits mit einem Unix-System umzugehen und laufen mit openGL... denke dass bei einer Linux Portierung der Kopierschutz eine wichtigere Frage darstellt, und LEIDER die versplitterung der verschiedenen Linux-Versionen.

Zurück zu den Blizzard Titeln, finde ich dass StarCraft 2 sowie Diablo III sehr gut mit Wine laufen, jedenfalls so gut, dass wenn ich ne kurze Runde Spielen möchte, ich meinen Rechner nicht unbedingt neu starte.

Zu der Steambox, seht es mal so, sie kommt, und sie wird klein, sie bekommt Linux (denke Ubuntu), durch ihr Konzept, kann sie eigentlich sind an einen High-End PC ranreichen, wenn AA-Publisher sie aber Akzeptieren, bekommen wir vielleicht auch AA-Spiele welche nicht sonderlich Hardware hungrig sind, resp. die übrige vorhandene Leistung unserer Machinen in Bildverbesserung stecken kann.

@blackout24
Ich habe das gefühlt, dass wie wegen des E-Sport, und der grossen Beliebtheit von StarCraft in China, StarCraft 2 auf Linux sehen werden. In China wird Windows nur sehr sehr sehr selten als Legale Version betrieben... wäre ich jedenfalls BLizzard würde ich so denken, bin echt gespannt

@Lexx
Ja Windows in einer Virtuellen Machine ist auch ne gar nicht so schlechte Alternative, hier ein Kleiner Tipp von mir. Wer Windows LEGAL (resp. "hell"Grauzone) in einer VM betreiben möchte, braucht ja zur Aktivierung eine Lizenz, also am Besten diesen Aufkleber welcher auf PCs/Laptops... vorhanden ist, kling jetzt vielleicht blöde, aber einfach mal auf den Sperrmüll achten oder das Recyclin-Centre besuchten, hier findet man oft PCs welche weggeworfen werden, aber werd nimmt schon den Lizenz-Schlüssel ab? So kann man sehr leicht an z.b. eine Vista Lizenz gelangen... kostet... nix


----------



## blackout24 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Diablo 3 in Wine läuft auf meinem Rechner spielbar aber auch nicht durchgehend flüssig. Die Frames gehen doch mal in den 30er Bereich in (1920x1200 Auflösung) während in Windows natürlich der Framelimiter die ganze Zeit das Ding vom Abheben abhält.


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Diablo 3 in Wine läuft auf meinem Rechner spielbar aber auch nicht durchgehend flüssig. Die Frames gehen doch mal in den 30er Bereich in (1920x1200 Auflösung) während in Windows natürlich der Framelimiter die ganze Zeit das Ding vom Abheben abhält.


 
Ich spiele eigentlich immer mit Vsync, warum ich immer nur 60fps sehe, bei Diablo 3 habe ich allerdings mit Wine 1.5.22 desöffertern auch fps-Schwankungen, das System ist aber nicht sonderlich ausgelastet, womit ich es einfach auf Wine Schieben, dass da doch nicht alles zu 100% Klappt. Deshalb, wenn ich Linux gestartet habe, und ich lust auf ne Runde D3 habe, also so 15 Minuten, verzichte ich aber auf einen Neustart, möchte ich aber nun eine Ausführlich Runde Spielen, so einen Kompletten Akt, Spiele ich über Windows, leider noch. Ich hoffe mit der am Freitag kommenden Wine Version, wird es vielleicht etwas besser.

Hast du unter Linux D3 eigentlich auf der SSD oder auf der HDD? Bei mir hatte ich auch unter Windows trotz meinem doch sehr potenten System, starke Laderuckler, seit der SSD, sind diese Komplett verschwunden.


----------



## >M.Pain (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Ich selber nutze ein Dualboot System, Ubuntu 12.04 LTE und Win 8 Pro.
Hab auf beiden Systemen Steam installiert, die Spiele die auf Steam für Linux verfügbar sind laufen ohne Probleme. Hoffe auch eines Tages werden dann alle Spiele für Linux produziert.

Und jetzt eine kleine Frage an die Linux Profis.

Nehmen wir mal an alle Spiele würden für Linux produziert, müssten die Hardware Hersteller auch die Hardware komplett neu erfinden?
Ich nehme hier als Beispiel die Grafikkarte: wenn alle Spiele auf Linux laufen dann entfällt ja die Direct X Schnittstelle, die Grafikkarten wären ja dann nicht mehr darauf angewiesen, da Linux mit Open GL läuft.

Und könnt ihr mir auf die schnelle sagen was eigentlich besser ist zur Zeit Direct X oder Open GL, oder kann man das gar nicht vergleichen?


----------



## Jimini (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an alle Spiele würden für Linux produziert, müssten die Hardware Hersteller auch die Hardware komplett neu erfinden?
> Ich nehme hier als Beispiel die Grafikkarte: wenn alle Spiele auf Linux laufen dann entfällt ja die Direct X Schnittstelle, die Grafikkarten wären ja dann nicht mehr darauf angewiesen, da Linux mit Open GL läuft.


 DirectX und OpenGL sind meines Wissens nur Interfaces. Mit der Hardware hat das an sich erstmal nicht viel zu tun, da glaube ich eher die Software bestimmt, welches Interface benötigt wird. DirectX ist nativ nur unter Windows verfügbar, somit würde DirectX unter Linux ohnehin wegfallen - außer, Microsoft entwickelt das auch für Linux, wovon aber eher nicht auszugehen ist. 

World of Warcraft beispielsweise läuft unter Windows meist unter Direct3D, unter Linux hingegen greift man zu OpenGL. Unter Linux lief es ein paar Frames schneller, was ich aber nicht an dem verwendeten Interface, sondern am schlankeren System begründet sehe. Als Linux-Nutzer (Windows läuft bei mir nur für den Fall in einer VM, dass ich mal MS Office brauche) bevorzuge ich natürlich OpenGL.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

@ arcDaniel
Hatte es in Windows und Linux auf der SSD.

@ >M.Pain
Erfinden muss man nix. Treiber gibt es ja sowieso schon für Linux und das ein DX fähiger Treiber für die selbe Karte noch auf Windows existiert ändert an der Hardware ja nix.

Was OpenGL vs. Direct 3D angeht müsste man erstmal "besser" definiert. Hübscher? Seh ich kein Unterschied. Serious Sam 3 sieht auf Linux genauso aus wie in Windows. Den ganzen Tesselation Krimskrams gibt es in OpenGL 4.x auch.


----------



## >M.Pain (31. Januar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Erfinden muss man nix. Treiber gibt es ja sowieso schon für Linux und das ein DX fähiger Treiber für die selbe Karte noch auf Windows existiert ändert an der Hardware ja nix.



Danke für die Antwort.
Ich dachte immer Direct X sei auch Hardwaregebunden, das liegt einfach daran das die Hersteller ihre Produkte bewerben mit, neue Grafikkarte XY jetzt mit Direct X 11.1. Daher auch meine annahme das Direct X eine Hardware Komponente ist auf der Grafikkarte. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## arcDaniel (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Kleine Info Wine 1.5.23 ist erschienen.

Konnte es leider noch nicht testen, da mir die Zeit fehlt. Bin gespannt wie D3 damit läuft.

Edit:

Gestern hatte ich mich wegen Zeitmangel sehr kurz gefasst, meine Meinung zu DirectX (3d) und openGL:
Zuerst mal, man muss Hardware und Software getrennt betrachten, es ist einfach so bei DirectX, Mircosoft sagt DirectX kann das und das und um dies Auszuführen muss die Hardware die Befehle XY beherschen, tut sie das, bekommt sie ein Zertifikat, wenn nicht eben nicht.

Warum wird nicht öffter openGL genutz, wenn openGL an sich das gleiche kann wie Direct3D, resp sogar mehr?
Es ist ganz einfach und kann auch auf anderen openSource Probleme übertragen werden (wie MS Office und LibreOffice)

Seht einfach mal folgende Fallbeispiele:

-Nutzt ein Entwickler openGL ist er Praktisch auf sich alleine Gestellt, zum anderen kann er Anpassungen am SourceCode vornehmen und so vielleicht ein besseres Resultat erziehlen, noch besser, andere Entwickler profitieren ebenfalls davon. Allerdings ist diese Angelegenheit sehr Zeitaufwenidig und Zeit ist Geld!

-Nutzt ein Eintwickler DirectX bekommt es eine Schnittstelle und muss sie einfach nur Nutzen, hat er Probleme bekommt er kostenpflichtigen Support von Microsoft, diese Kosten sind aber in den allermeisten Fällen geringer, als des Zeitverlust den man mit openGL haben würde.

Man kann aber sagen, dass wenn Linux mehr erfolgt mit Spielen feiert, wird openGL mehr genutzt, folglich schneller weiterentwickelt und verbessert. Da openGL ja auch unter Windows zur verfügung steht, profitieren beide Seiten.

Zu Wine 1.5.23:
Habe nun Diablo 3 nochmals getestet, läuft genauso wie vorher, nicht schlechter. Das Spiel läuft an sich sehr gut nur dass die Leistung schwach ist, trotzdem wird die Hardware nicht beansprucht. Somit denke ist, dass Wine verschiedene Befehle welche schnell von der GPU ausgeführt werden könnten, noch an die CPU gesandt werden...


----------



## Solarius (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Jetzt habe ich mir auch mal PlayOnLinux angeschaut. Ich habe es jetzt allerdings nicht mehr.    PlayOnLinux gibt es offenbar nur in der 32-Bit Version?
Hilft PlayOnLinux auch bei der Installation von Windowsprogrammen, die nicht in der Auswahlliste stehen? 




> Selbst bin ich erstaunt, wie selten man nach Windows zurückkehrt, nachdem man gelernt hat mit Wine um zu gehen.


 Ich glaube eher, es liegt daran, das man gelernt hat mit Linux umzugehen. Dann verzichtet man auch mal auf ein geliebtes Windowsprogramm. Incredimail etwa ist ein sehr schönes E-Mail Programm. Meine Frau liebt es. Aber mittlerweile verzichtet sie lieber auf Incredimail, als auf Linux. 

Und  solange man Windows noch hat, benutzt man es halt. Dann braucht man Wine nicht. Ich habe auch noch eine  Windows XP CD mit Lizenz. Die war mal bei einem Aldi-Computer  dadbei. 

Ich finde es schade, dass so viele Programme speziell für Windows geschrieben werden. Ich bin kein Programmierer, aber ich weiß, dass man auch plattformübergreifend programmieren kann.  Etwa mit Lazarus oder Java. Sicher gibt es noch mehr Programmiersprachen, mit denen das geht. 

Warum  ist ELSTER nur für Windows?

Mein Tomtom kann ich auch nur unter Windows updaten. Obwohl das Gerät selber meines Wissens  mit Linux programmiert ist.   Bei meinem nächsten Navi werde ich darauf achten, dass die Software auch unter Linux funktioniert. Oder wenigstens mit Wine. Ich fürchte nur, das selbst wenn alle Linuxer auf Tomtom verzichten würden, würde Tomtom das kaum merken. Oder doch?





> Ein Multiboot-System ist eine der meist genutzten Möglichkeiten auf Linux um zu steigen, ohne die bestehende notwendigkeit von Windows zu missen. Und realistich betrachtet, wird diese Notwendigkeit noch Jahre bestehen.


 Leider hast du  Recht.




> Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass wenn die Entwicklung und das Umdenken, bei Entwicklern sowie Usern so wie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt voranschreitet, werden wir immer weniger von Windows abhängig sein.


 Ich hoffe, du hast Recht.


----------



## >M.Pain (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Hier eine Interessante News für alle Besitzer von Android Geräten.

*Auf der gerade in Brüssel stattfindenden Open-Source Konferenz  FOSDEM machte der Wine-Entwickler Alexandre Julliard eine interessante  Ankündigung: Man arbeite an einem Wine-Port für die ARM-Plattform, der  für Android-Systeme ausgelegt sei.

Die komplette News findet ihr hier: *
â€¢ Wine On Android: Bald Windowsanwendungen unter Android ausfÃ¼hren? â€“ GIGA

So wie es aussieht ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der Port vollständig ist, aber laut News wird es erst anständig laufen sobald mehr Smartphones und Tablets mit Intel Chips befeuert werden.

Interessant zu Wissen das man in Zukunft auf dem Android Tablet Windows Anwendungen ausführen kann. Mir Persönlich fällt gerade keine ein die ich auch unter Linux nicht kriege.

Wie ist es mit euch, könntz ihr was anfangen damit?


----------



## arcDaniel (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

@Solarius
Doch es gibt eine 64 bit Version von PlayOnLinux, ich nutzte sie selbst mit Ubuntu 13.04 und JA man kann damit auch sehr gut nicht unterstützte Programme installieren.
Wenn man z.b. Diablo 3 über das normale Profil installiert, bekommt man eine angepaste Wine 1.5.5 version mit installiert. Zur Zeit wo 1.5.5 aktuell war, bestimmt ne gute Sache, aber jetzt mit 1.5.23 nicht mehr nötig, da installiere ich lieber von Hand.

@all
Zu Wine für Android, naja ich begrüsse es, allerdings möchte ich auf einem x86 System kein Android nutzen sondern ein normales Linux... Erst wenn Wine für ARM fortschreitet und man x86 Windows Applikationen unter einem Android ARM System starten kann, sehe ich den wirklichen Erfolg.


----------



## Solarius (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> @Solarius
> Doch es gibt eine 64 bit Version von PlayOnLinux, ich nutzte sie selbst mit Ubuntu 13.04 und JA man kann damit auch sehr gut nicht unterstützte Programme installieren.
> Wenn man z.b. Diablo 3 über das normale Profil installiert, bekommt man eine angepaste Wine 1.5.5 version mit installiert.


Mein Mageia 2 bietet mir nur die 32-Bit Version an. Als ich versucht habe, es auf Mageia zu installieren, wollte Mageia die 64-Bit Version von Wine deinstallieren um die 32-Bit Version zu installieren. Das werde ich nicht machen. Mein Mageia funktioniert im Moment so dermaßen gut. Ich will es mir jetzt nicht kaputt machen. Aber wir werden sehen. Im April kommt Mageia 3. Mal sehen, was da alles drauf ist.


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

@Solarius
Mit Mageia werde ich nicht so richtig warm, aber ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten welche gerne Rumprobieren. Werde aber meine Taktik etwas ändern und mir eine Feste Linux installation erstellen, und einem dritten System Probieren. Auf meiner Favoriten-Liste steht im moment Kubuntu. KDE mit 4.10 (bei Release von 13.04 müsste KDE 4.10.1 schon dabei sein) recht erwachsen geworden (Beurteilung nach begutachtung in einer Virtuellen Umgebung).

Hier aber ein Link, welchen ich gefunde habe, vielleicht hilft er dir mit der 64bit Version --> RPM resource playonlinux

So, ab Morgen eine Woche Ski Fahren und wenn ich zurück bin, darf ich Wine 1.5.24 testen, bin echt neugierig.


----------



## blackout24 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Seit heute stellt Valve eine geänderte Lizens bereit, mit der Linux Distributionen Steam selbst neupacken und verteilen dürfen.

Arch Linux hat es schon in den offiziellen Repos. "sudo pacman -S steam" und ab geht die Post!


----------



## arcDaniel (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Wine 1.5.24 ist erschienen, keine erwähnenswärte neuerungen, dafür aber Zahlreiche Bug-fixes, was ja auch nie schaden kann.

Seitdem läuft Diablo 3 mit einer sehr konstanten fps Zahl, leider beträgt diese aber nur 30fps... kann aber auch an einem anderen Problem liegen.

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich von Ubuntu Unity auf Kubuntu wechseln, die Oberfläche wird zwar wenig an der Geschwindigkeit von Wine ändern, aber ich bekomme wieder eine Saubere installation, hatte unter meiner Aktuellen, ein paar Sachen (Treiber) vermurkst, kann sein, dass dies die Ursache für diverse Probleme ist.


----------



## Medina (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

Hallo zusammen
ich wollte einfach mal ein neues OS ausprobieren, Ubuntu 12.10 ist es geworden, läuft mit Win7 zusammen problemlos aufm laptop. Wolltenun Playonlinux mal ausprobieren, aber bekomm es einfach nicht installiert. updates/upgrades hab ich alle gemacht.

Aber es scheitert an diesem Problem: 
sudo apt-get install playonlinux
[sudo] password for michi: 
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut       
Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
Einige Pakete konnten nicht installiert werden. Das kann bedeuten, dass
Sie eine unmögliche Situation angefordert haben oder, wenn Sie die
Unstable-Distribution verwenden, dass einige erforderliche Pakete noch
nicht erstellt wurden oder Incoming noch nicht verlassen haben.
Die folgenden Informationen helfen Ihnen vielleicht, die Situation zu lösen:

Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
 playonlinux : Hängt ab von: wine oder
                              wine-stable ist aber nicht installierbar oder
                              wine-unstable ist aber nicht installierbar
E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete.


Über den sofware-center lässt es sich auch nicht installieren

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen


----------



## arcDaniel (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Diskussion, Kommentare, Hilfeleistung... alles über Wine, PlayOnLinux...*

@Medina
Ich bedauere es, dass du scon beim ersten antasten an Ubuntu die ersten hürden überweltigen musst, hilfe kommt aber bestimmt, leider ist es mit deinen eher geringen Angaben etwas schwierig, deshalb gebe ich dir einfach ein paar Lösungsvorschläge und später ein paar Erklärungen.

Lösungsvorschläge:
1) Lade die .deb Datei von PlayOnLinux (link: http://www.playonlinux.com/script_files/PlayOnLinux/4.1.9/PlayOnLinux_4.1.9.deb ) runter und öffne diese einfach mit Doppelklick. So müsste das Ubuntu Software Center und alles nötige mitinstallieren

2) Geht vorerwähntes nicht, versuche einfach mal über das Softwarecenter Wine zuerst zu installieren und danach PlayOnLinux

Erklärungen:
- Linux allgemein hat den Vorteil, dass man alle Updates auf einen Schlag erledigen lassen kann. Das bringt aber auch mit sich, dass viele Pakete voneinander Abhängen, wenn nun die Server neue Pakete erhalten, kann es vorkommen, dass manche Pakete für einen bestimmten Zeitraum nicht installiert werden können, weil die Abhängigkeiten auf dem Server noch nicht auf dem nötigen Stand sind. In diesem Fall heisst es einfach ein Paar Stunden oder einen Tag warten und nochmals versuchen.

-Ubuntu versucht immer benutzerfreundlicher zu werden, oder ich bin jetzt mal ganz böse, es versucht Noob-Freundlich zu werden und genau hier fangen die Probleme an. Gehen wir ein paar Versionen zurück, waren noch möchtige Tools zu verwaltung von Paketen mit installiert und man konnt in fällen wie deinem sehr schnell Anleitungen geben, wie das Problem zu lösen ist. Heute läuft alles über dieses blöse Software Center, was zum einen sehr wenig Optionen bietet, zum anderen Null informationen zu möglichen Problemen gibt...

Zum Thema will ich aber anmerken dass ich sowohl mit Ubuntu wie Kubuntu 13.04 (Daily-Builds) keine Probleme hatte PlayOnLinux resp. Wine über den üblichen Weg zu installieren.

@all
Im grossen, teste ich ja immer Diablo 3 mit Wine, weil es eben im moment das Spiel ist, was ich regelmässig spiele. (werde aber auch jetzt noch StarCraft 2 installieren) Und ich habe das Problem dass Diablo 3 zwar sehr sauber läuft ich aber immer unter 60fps falle. Auffällig ist, dass die Grafikkarte nicht warm wird. Das Problem ist folgendes, meine GTX680 scheint unter Linux nicht auf ihre volle Pawer zu kommen und maximal mit 705mhz zu takten. Angeblich ein Problem welches Nvidia bekannt ist, und ich ohne Treiber Update im Moment keine wirkliches Uhrteil über die Performance von Wine geben kann. (Höchstens ob Probleme, Grafikfehler,  Fehlermeldungen.. auftauchen)


----------

